# Lost Toe Nails



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

Will a tegu regrow lost toe nails?


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope,when they fall of i think it's from dry substrate as they burrow or to hard substrate,low humidity and bad sheds. I am not 100% sure if the nail will grow back but i am pretty sure i read it somewhere, if i find it i will give you the link,

Don't you ever wonder why some adult tegus are missing some.


----------



## slideaboot (Feb 28, 2011)

Wait...nail or toe?


----------



## eddyjack (Feb 28, 2011)

The nails grow so if it is just that, it is easier to assume that it will grow back. The toe itself however, that is a different senario all together. If the toe is gone............well then that is it. 

When I got mine a year ago, she had a toe on her hind leg that was injured badly. The man said it had just happened the day before and he thought that it would be alright. I thought and now know differently and that is no matter how hard I tried to save her toe, it ultimately fell off.

Many that I have seen that have been alive for very long and been passed from more than one person have missing toes for many different reasons and never to grow back.

Hope that helps.


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

It seems as though it is just the nail missing. I will have to get a better look when he comes out again, he came out for about an hour today.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 1, 2011)

I noticed that my red had a nail missing too when he popped up the other day. I was pretty bummed. I'll have to get a picture the next time he comes up and post it up. It would be awesome if the nails grow back. I checked him pretty good for old skin b4 he went under but I still feel bad


----------

